# Comic Series I'm starting up: The Herpetarium



## MarcStuts08 (Aug 9, 2017)

I've been debating doing anything with this idea for quite some time now, and I'm finally going to take a stab at this.

First up, some lore on the world this comic takes place in. It's Earth, our Earth. Millions of years ago history deviated and the Meteor did not wipe out the dinosaurs. Instead of the primates evolving to rule the planet, reptiles filled the role. Now the planet is run by a colorful array of Reptile Humans, we watch them struggle with the same things we do.

anyways, here's the first few, mind you these were made almost a year ago, I just kind of sat on them for a long time.






















I'm still struggling with the writing, I know what I want the joke to be, but getting it to work is my weakness, I either want to explain the joke too much, or not enough. 

Some pointers would be apreciated.


----------



## Bedlams (Sep 13, 2017)

Where are you posting the comics?


----------



## MarcStuts08 (Sep 13, 2017)

Currently on my deviant art

Should be

www.deviantart.com/marcstuts08

Under the Herpetarium folder.


----------

